# Yorkshire meet?



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ladies and Gents...I'm just putting the idea out there to see if anyone would be interested in a Yorkshire meet up?
I don't really know where or when but we can work out the details later (if anyone has suggestions of place let me know) just thought I'd see if there was any interest? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am interested - it has to be more successful than the NE one I organised....where one person turned up on the day out of the expected 9 or 10 . Luckily, it was Sailor and Kilo and I made new friends .

Maybe wait and see who is interested before we discuss a venue - closest to the majority may be best?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm up for it, especially as I have no doggie friends yet


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I'm up for it, especially as I have no doggie friends yet


Awwwwww staffie puppy..........awwwwwww. He may have to come home with me.

Are you yorkshire based? Sorry being nosey trying to work out if I can come and puppy nap him.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha.
We're in Leeds, but I'm prepared to travel a bit (and leave OH with the kids  ).
Might have to pick your brains about raw feeding, too.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd definitely be up for it if it wasn't toooo far from me


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Haha.
> We're in Leeds, but I'm prepared to travel a bit (and leave OH with the kids  ).
> Might have to pick your brains about raw feeding, too.


haha small world we're wakefield. Once he's had all his jabs etc let me know we can have a 'mini meet' and I'll explain raw feeding. Infact I'll bring some with me.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

We're in south Manchester but would be willing to travel over for a fun day out, as long as it wasn't too far away!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> haha small world we're wakefield. Once he's had all his jabs etc let me know we can have a 'mini meet' and I'll explain raw feeding. Infact I'll bring some with me.


Like! His 2nd jabs are Wednesday!! Can't wait to get him out and burn off some of that energy


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a suggestion for a place 

Oakwell Hall Country Park near Birstall in West Yorkshire. It's actually only 5 minutes from Junction 27 retail park (where Ikea is) off the M62. We go there quite a lot and it's great, lots of open space, woods and a stream. There are also toilets, parking and a cafe 

Getting a bit excited now


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I am East Midlands, but can get to Yorkshire quite easily on train, if the venue wasn't too far from the station


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Just googled it. Piece of cake to get to from here, so I'm voting for it 

Will be interesting to see what Terence makes of lots of other dogs when he's allowed to roam free. So far, we have only met dogs while I carried him. (We don't have any friends with dogs)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im up for it as long as there are no rough dogs like there were at bark in the park , I dont want my little angels being corrupted


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd be quite interested to see what Kilo and Lexi make off eachother off lead.....see if they are still scared of each other.
May bring socially inept Bosley but he will have to stay on the lead he'll just p*ss everyone else off otherwise.
Oakwell hall is a good suggestion as it is just of the motorway.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody got any ideas what to do with Terence? On or off lead? My instinct says off, but that might be wrong??

What about dates? End of September?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Im up for it as long as there are no rough dogs like there were at bark in the park , I dont want my little angels being corrupted


Like Louie


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Anybody got any ideas what to do with Terence? On or off lead? My instinct says off, but that might be wrong??
> 
> What about dates? End of September?


Yes, we should defo wait until the kids are back at school and good thing is with Oakwell it's not busy during term time.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Long line maybe to begin with, then he can play but you have control. Infact I have a 30ft long line I have never used you are more than welcome to it, I don't think I ever will use it.

Terencemum thats a response to you I jsut forgot to quote you sorry.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Like Louie


Bosely can come but he will be on a short lead at all time and will be put in the car if he play up.

On a seperate note how did his socialisation walk go?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

bearcub said:


> I have a suggestion for a place
> 
> Oakwell Hall Country Park near Birstall in West Yorkshire. It's actually only 5 minutes from Junction 27 retail park (where Ikea is) off the M62. We go there quite a lot and it's great, lots of open space, woods and a stream. There are also toilets, parking and a cafe
> 
> Getting a bit excited now


Just caught up with this thread. Bearcub, do you go here often. We go all the time, we might even have been at the same time. We live near Oakwell and walk there (about 15 mins away). What a small world. Pics below are taken there on the large field.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

bearcub said:


> Like Louie


:lol: Poor Louie, stop being mean


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Just caught up with this thread. Bearcub, do you go here often. We go all the time, we might even have been at the same time. We live near Oakwell and walk there (about 15 mins away). What a small world. Pics below are taken there on the large field.


Well you have no excuses then will expect to see you there :smilewinkgrin:
Lexi LOVES beagles (her boyfriend as a pup was a beagle pup) she tries to bay like them it quite funny seeing a staffie trying to be a beagle.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Longline sounds like a good idea, but we all might get tripped up, because Terence likes to walk between peoples legs :blush2:

After school starts sounds great. Then I could do Monday-Thursday, as well.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

BeagleOesx said:


> Just caught up with this thread. Bearcub, do you go here often. We go all the time, we might even have been at the same time. We live near Oakwell and walk there (about 15 mins away). What a small world. Pics below are taken there on the large field.


Yeah we go about 3 times a week, I have never met an Old English Sheepdog though so I don't think we've crossed paths..... I do tend to go later in the afternoon as their morning walks are local.

Florence has lots of lovely doggy friends there, Lily the staffie, Charlotte the deerhound, Monty the greedy Lab and Bagel.... the beagle 

Louie hasn't got any friends yet


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bagel the beagle.....love it!!!!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaaw I got all excited when I saw yorkshire, would absolutely love to go to a doggy day out  but that's 65 miles from me, think that's a bit far for madam to travel?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Aaaw I got all excited when I saw yorkshire, would absolutely love to go to a doggy day out  but that's 65 miles from me, think that's a bit far for madam to travel?


But Terence and Kiva could be babies together!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Yeah we go about 3 times a week, I have never met an Old English Sheepdog though so I don't think we've crossed paths..... I do tend to go later in the afternoon as their morning walks are local.
> 
> Florence has lots of lovely doggy friends there, Lily the staffie, Charlotte the deerhound, Monty the greedy Lab and Bagel.... the beagle
> 
> Louie hasn't got any friends yet


When we go it's in evenings (normally around 6.30ish onwards) and on weekends so probably why our paths haven't crossed.

Depending on when meet is we will try to mooch on down and bring the 2 monkeys.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Aaaw I got all excited when I saw yorkshire, would absolutely love to go to a doggy day out  but that's 65 miles from me, think that's a bit far for madam to travel?


Nah she'll be fine lol. We do the journey the other way fairly regularly as I love taking mine to the beach at Brid......Lexi adores the sea. They get a bit fidgety on the way but just sleep on the way back!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Bosely can come but he will be on a short lead at all time and will be put in the car if he play up.
> 
> On a seperate note how did his socialisation walk go?


Well Bark in the Park was a bit of a nightmare, he seemed to be OK walking past dogs but when we stopped to talk he was getting very defensive and agitated. Don't know why we didn't bump into you though!? Think I may have seen Lexie or a dog that looked like Lexie but she was with a man... Was she wearing a pink harness?

Our first training session went very well though. I think Kayley is great and very very patient with Louie (and me ) We're doing clicker training with him now and he is coming on well with not running up to dogs, that's stage 1 but his boisterousness or general d*ckishness still needs a lot of work. Great thing about him is though, he's very focused on me and the clicker is really encouraging that.... as well as the hot dog pieces I keep on me!!!!

The only issue I'm having is walking Florence and him seperately, which Kaley advised. My OH works 12 hour shifts so can't do the walks most days, and I can't do 4 walks a day (well I could but it would be ridiculous for the amount of exercise they both need) so Florence is getting hot dog pieces as well as Louie, she's not complaining though 

I will definately bring Florence to our Yorkshire meet, but Louie may have to stay at home, wouldn't want his training to be compromised and lots of dogs will probably overwhelm him. Florence will be very excited to see everyone though


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Well Bark in the Park was a bit of a nightmare, he seemed to be OK walking past dogs but when we stopped to talk he was getting very defensive and agitated. Don't know why we didn't bump into you though!? Think I may have seen Lexie or a dog that looked like Lexie but she was with a man... Was she wearing a pink harness?
> 
> Our first training session went very well though. I think Kayley is great and very very patient with Louie (and me ) We're doing clicker training with him now and he is coming on well with not running up to dogs, that's stage 1 but his boisterousness or general d*ckishness still needs a lot of work. Great thing about him is though, he's very focused on me and the clicker is really encouraging that.... as well as the hot dog pieces I keep on me!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes she was....hazarding a guess you saw her when my OH had her...he wouldn't walk Bosley because he was playing up.
Sounds similar to ours we were doing focus training and clicker training with bosley and again recommended to walk seperate so I am doing the best I can if they just have one very short walk seperate then I can at least do a bit of work with him. Kayley was very good with me as well very patient and I am hopeful we will get him there.
I think i'm going to see how Bosley goes and make a judgement call I am hopeful that in a month we will have made progress but we shall see.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Nah she'll be fine lol. We do the journey the other way fairly regularly as I love taking mine to the beach at Brid......Lexi adores the sea. They get a bit fidgety on the way but just sleep on the way back!!


I suppose 65 miles isn't that far if we have a leg stretching/coffee drinking/bladder emptying stop half way there 

And it would be nice to meet lots of doggy friends


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Yes she was....hazarding a guess you saw her when my OH had her...he wouldn't walk Bosley because he was playing up.
> Sounds similar to ours we were doing focus training and clicker training with bosley and again recommended to walk seperate so I am doing the best I can if they just have one very short walk seperate then I can at least do a bit of work with him. Kayley was very good with me as well very patient and I am hopeful we will get him there.
> I think i'm going to see how Bosley goes and make a judgement call I am hopeful that in a month we will have made progress but we shall see.


Well I had my mum with me and Harry, her Goldie... we left Hettie and Florence at home with my dad watching the cricket 

I am looking forward to getting together with everyone and meeting all the dogs  will be nice for Florence to have a good play as she doesn't get to very often with Louie around atm. I may be starting the training classes on thursday night...? I think that's when they are anyway, in September, so may see you there if you're still going?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm Yorkshires not to far from me.. Let me know dates and confirmed place and ill try my best.Be good for Jack to have some rough and tumble with some mad dogs :lol:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yey a northern meet - thats more like it!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I live in Bolton now but my family home is just up the road from Oakwell Hall. If im over visiting ma&pa ill pop down with the pooches for a meet up. Bailey is scared of large dogs so would need to be on a short lead and supervised but it would be good for him to see that not all big dogs are bad....I will have my new whippet pup after this weekend to and would be great to socialise her.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Well I had my mum with me and Harry, her Goldie... we left Hettie and Florence at home with my dad watching the cricket
> 
> I am looking forward to getting together with everyone and meeting all the dogs  will be nice for Florence to have a good play as she doesn't get to very often with Louie around atm. I may be starting the training classes on thursday night...? I think that's when they are anyway, in September, so may see you there if you're still going?


Yep thursday nights 7 while 8 we are there most weeks although missing 1st September. They are really good something different every week and Bosley is coming on as a result. And I enjoy them too....just go through lots of hotdog. :smile5:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

mimi g said:


> I live in Bolton now but my family home is just up the road from Oakwell Hall. If im over visiting ma&pa ill pop down with the pooches for a meet up. Bailey is scared of large dogs so would need to be on a short lead and supervised but it would be good for him to see that not all big dogs are bad....I will have my new whippet pup after this weekend to and would be great to socialise her.


Its ok when Lexi (my staffie) met Kilo (Dogless' ridgie) they hid from eachother. He can watch everyone paly, you never know if he has a good realtionship with the pup and the pup goes to paly it might help him realise that it's all ok.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

So, when shall we meet then? (or have I completely missed that in the thread somewhere :blush2


----------



## Tazzerrr (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd like to go! But, sadly, it isn't up to me  I'll have to work at convincing Alaun  Which of ours would you lot like to meet most? Too many to fit in the car so we'll have to narrow it down abit :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> So, when shall we meet then? (or have I completely missed that in the thread somewhere :blush2


I throw a date out there.....Saturday 1st October?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I throw a date out there.....Saturday 1st October?


I'll just check my diary....

nope! Not doing anything


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I throw a date out there.....Saturday 1st October?


Sounds good if I'm still around .


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Sounds good if I'm still around .


Are you leaving us? Sorry if you've mentioned it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Are you leaving us? Sorry if you've mentioned it.


A sudden move to NI is on the cards; husband goes next weekend and I will go once I have been discharged and we have a house there. It was originally meant to be Shropshire .


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> A sudden move to NI is on the cards; husband goes next weekend and I will go once I have been discharged and we have a house there. It was originally meant to be Shropshire .


NI/Shropshire.... what's the difference!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> NI/Shropshire.... what's the difference!


'Tis the Army for you...at least only one of us will still be in come the 17th September so we will at least be in the same place for the first time since we got married .


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow thats a bit of a move for you.....

Well I hope you are still here for the yorkshire meet I am desperate to see Kilo again he is stunning. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Wow thats a bit of a move for you.....
> 
> Well I hope you are still here for the yorkshire meet I am desperate to see Kilo again he is stunning. :001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you ; would be good to meet where the dogs can have an offlead run about or at least be a bit more relaxed without crowds of people about.

I am very used to moving!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

But but but you cant move, and take my Kilo :crying:. Hope you dont go before the 1st Oct


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> But but but you cant move, and take my Kilo :crying:. Hope you dont go before the 1st Oct


So do I, want to check that your vicious beasties are wearing nozzles in public now .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Dogless said:


> So do I, want to check that your vicious beasties are wearing nozzles in public now .


Of course, I think all dogs should wear nozzles in public


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> So do I, want to check that your vicious beasties are wearing nozzles in public now .





thedogsmother said:


> Of course, I think all dogs should wear nozzles in public


And your three dogs have all got really funky nozzles too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Those nozzles are presented by the British Fantastically Well Behaved Dog Society (BFWBDS); they have to be earned by completing a series of gruelling tests and only the very best behaved beasties are allowed to wear one :yesnod:.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I think......you should all have the meet here in Fife :smilewinkgrin:

I'm so very jealous, Tummel would have collapsed at the sight of all these dogs to play with


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I waaannnnt to come, what day are you thinking of because i can make weekends, that venue sounds ideal give the doggies a good run then to the cafe for a cofee and natter, sounds gooooood.

Ime not far away, but dreadful finding anywhere in leeds well ime dreadful at finding anywhere tbh.


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooh, I like the idea of this. But not sure where the venue is.

Also would need to warn you all of the social nightmare that is our pup, too much energy, not enough sense !!! When off the lead she tends to want to use all other dogs as some kind of trampoline. However she loves charging around with other doggies too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Ooh, I like the idea of this. But not sure where the venue is.
> 
> Also would need to warn you all of the social nightmare that is our pup, too much energy, not enough sense !!! When off the lead she tends to want to use all other dogs as some kind of trampoline. However she loves charging around with other doggies too.


Sounds a lot like Bella only shes 39kg, on the plus side she will make everyone elses dogs appear well behaved.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I throw a date out there.....Saturday 1st October?


Any Saturday, Sunday or Monday is fine by me 
With all this talk of happy doggies running round off lead i better start operation recall!! ha ha 
Kiva only had her 2nd injection Monday just gone, so we havent had walkies yet so a while off offlead ones, but i suppose in a big open space with plenty other dogs to keep her in check as long as her recall is fairly good (as good as a 14/15 week old pups recall can be) we should be ok???  ha ha 
She is really good at it in the house/garden but nowhere near as many distractions there :wink:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I waaannnnt to come, what day are you thinking of because i can make weekends, that venue sounds ideal give the doggies a good run then to the cafe for a cofee and natter, sounds gooooood.
> 
> Ime not far away, but dreadful finding anywhere in leeds well ime dreadful at finding anywhere tbh.





TheWalrus1975 said:


> Ooh, I like the idea of this. But not sure where the venue is.
> 
> Also would need to warn you all of the social nightmare that is our pup, too much energy, not enough sense !!! When off the lead she tends to want to use all other dogs as some kind of trampoline. However she loves charging around with other doggies too.


It's fairly easy to find just on junction 27 on M62 (I assume that everyone knows the M62?) Stick Oakwell Hall Birstall into google and it should bring up a postcode so you can at least get direction etc I would think.

It is sa nice place lots of open space and a steam that Lexi loves to paddle in.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Any Saturday, Sunday or Monday is fine by me
> With all this talk of happy doggies running round off lead i better start operation recall!! ha ha
> Kiva only had her 2nd injection Monday just gone, so we havent had walkies yet so a while off offlead ones, but i suppose in a big open space with plenty other dogs to keep her in check as long as her recall is fairly good (as good as a 14/15 week old pups recall can be) we should be ok???  ha ha
> She is really good at it in the house/garden but nowhere near as many distractions there :wink:


I imagine she will just follow the crowd. I know that's what Lexi still does to this day if she is with a group of dogs she follows the crowd.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry shameless bump.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

October 1 sounds fab.

We were away on the Outer Hebrides and Terence roamed free with my mates Staffie. He loved it. And came back when called 

looking forward to the meet.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fab, October 1st is looking good....my two are gonig to have a couple of busy busy days as they have the meet on the Saturday then our training class is doing a dogs day out on the sunday which they are gonig on...two tired pups for me on the monday. :wink:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

random question - is someone currently without dog welcome?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Of course, you can borrow one of mine.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

cool - now to find out how I can get there without the ability to drive 

I know, I'm useless


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> It's fairly easy to find just on junction 27 on M62 (I assume that everyone knows the M62?) Stick Oakwell Hall Birstall into google and it should bring up a postcode so you can at least get direction etc I would think.
> 
> It is sa nice place lots of open space and a steam that Lexi loves to paddle in.


Fantastic really looking forward to it. Can we think of a time to meet, need loads of time to get there else i might just be getting there as your all going home.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

bearcub said:


> Yes, we should defo *wait until the kids are back at school *and good thing is with Oakwell it's not busy during term time.





Tazzerrr said:


> I'd like to go! But, sadly, it isn't up to me  I'll have to work at convincing Alaun  Which of ours would you lot like to meet most? Too many to fit in the car so we'll have to narrow it down abit :smilewinkgrin:


You can't go - you'll be at school...boo and so will I :crying:

No-one wants to see your manic dog anyway! They'd all choose my Naughty Nuala or Huge Ripley, or even Little Lottie but defo not The Tazmanian Devil!   

We used to take Ripley Irish Wolfhound Lure Coursing at Oakwell - lovely place


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its on a saturday


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'll try and make it with mine, got a few shows this next month so really depends on funds. fuel costs really do leave a dint in the old bank account. will dogs be getting let off lead while there?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

venus said:


> i'll try and make it with mine, got a few shows this next month so really depends on funds. fuel costs really do leave a dint in the old bank account. will dogs be getting let off lead while there?


Not thought about off lead or not - I would be happy to let Kilo off or keep him on, depending on the consensus of opinion. Love seeing him tear about offlead with other dogs I must admit but no worries if it can't happen!!


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i don't mind either way just need to know one way or other as if dogs are going off lead i'll leave venus home, she turns into the fun police when other dogs are enjoying themselves off lead and can get a bit snappy. probably cause she isn't allowed to go off.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have one that can go off and one that will have to stay on Bosley is totally rude and has no doggy manners at all. Lexi on the otherhand loves to play.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I have one that can go off and one that will have to stay on Bosley is totally rude and has no doggy manners at all. Lexi on the otherhand loves to play.


Maybe even with Kilo if she doesn't do her playful bark and scare him off  hmy:.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I bet they end up the best of friends.....either that or Kilo will hide behind you and Lexi will find a nice bush to hide in.


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'll just fetch athena that way if anyone wants to let their furbabies off venus isn't there getting all stressed out.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine will be off lead dont fancy been pulled all over the place, any dogs like playing ball, molly likes a challenge but if they beat her to the ball more than twice she wont put it down again when she does get it. well she does but only cos i make her ooo shes a bloody madam.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My two will most likely be off lead ignoring everybody but each other as usual.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> Mine will be off lead dont fancy been pulled all over the place, any dogs like playing ball, molly likes a challenge but if they beat her to the ball more than twice she wont put it down again when she does get it. well she does but only cos i make her ooo shes a bloody madam.


Kilo loves ball ...and does the same; he runs off with it (well, prances off) victoriously .


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just found this been abit MIA on here. Im from yorkshire  

Jessie barks at other dogs but at places like clumber park etc she doesnt.. it really baffles me. i think theres too many she doesnt know which one to be scared of.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lexi loves playing ball and will run really fast to get to it first but then gives it to the next dog that catches her.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Lexi loves playing ball and will run really fast to get to it first but then gives it to the next dog that catches her.


Might work well with Kilo - he runs fast to get to it, but if any dog is getting there faster than him he gives up halfway and waits for them to give it to him .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I would love to come to this, but I can't drag clover to Leeds station (is that the nearest station?) and then on a bus somewhere. She isn't great a traveling.. maybe next time


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Lexi loves playing ball and will run really fast to get to it first but then gives it to the next dog that catches her.


Awwww bless her, harvey would love her then because hes a bit too slow now to get there first.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just a quick bump in case anyone hasn't seen this.

Venue - Oakwell Hall Birstall (just off junc 27 of M62)
When - Saturday October 1st (time TBA)


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking about coming. My dog is very excited when he sees other dogs so I'm not sure if he would be too much for some? He calms down off lead and backs off if another dog doesn't like him.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Its ok one of mine is socially inept....he can't interact with other dogs very well, but bringing him along, it will be a good training exercise for him.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

If im at my parents that weekend..close to my bday so quite possibly will be ill nip down with Bailey and Tia! Won't bring my mums yorkies though they are social morons and yap at anything on 4 paws! Xx


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

We'll hopefully be there, depending on our schedule (we still have some gardening work which needs to be done before the winter!). 

Hopefully Izzy will be better by then, but I doubt it - she seems to be going deaf  although funnily enough it only happens at the park when we shout for her to come. Strange Anyway she's back on her 5m lead again while she re-learns it so we will have to see. If everyone else is off lead though she may get a treat and be allowed to run free too as she is a sucker for playing with other dogs. She has no concept of 'tired' when playing and will only stop when we make her, at which point she collapses at home to sleep for 2 days


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I would love to come to this, but I can't drag clover to Leeds station (is that the nearest station?) and then on a bus somewhere. She isn't great a traveling.. maybe next time


I could give you a lift. We're in Leeds.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

shameless bump because I'm excited about it


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

And a bump from me....


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

What time are we meeting? Afternoon? 
We're excited three


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

bumpity bump 

come on people, you know you wanna meet me and my gorgeous chocolate girl


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We can meet anytime, not bothered (if we haven't moved!).


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ideally afternoon if possible (I have to see a woman about name tags etc for the wedding in the morning, and my mum (mother of the bridezilla) insists it MUST be done on that day)


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Afternoon sounds good. Might drag the OH and the kids along. Brace yourselves, people


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

We are in Scarborough. Would love to come but i have 2 kids that are also attached to the dog lead


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

maryrose1977 said:


> We are in Scarborough. Would love to come but i have 2 kids that are also attached to the dog lead


Kids are more than welcome .


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooh this sounds fun. Totally missed this thread until this morning. I'm up for this, I can't pass up an opportunity to socialise lulu a bit. Shes not the most socialised of pooches I'm afraid, which is such a shame cuz id love her to be able to play with other doggies. She got on really well at puppy training, made friends with a Bernese mountain dog and a lab, who was bonkers. But since then she's had a couple of bad meets and shes become quite nervous.... Either freezing on the spot or hiding behind my legs! 

P.s. Jus googled the place - Says it's on 'Nutter Lane'..... Very fitting for us lot, don't you think!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kids are more than welcome .


Well Kilo will be hungry after a long days play!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Well Kilo will be hungry after a long days play!


How did you know what I was thinking? It would mean that I needn't worry about his dinner that day .


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

So time....1.30, 2pm? Something like that?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> So time....1.30, 2pm? Something like that?


Sorry for being lazy and not looking back on the thread, but what day are we doing it again? 

But yes, 1.30 is when I normally walk them anyway so works for me


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Sorry for being lazy and not looking back on the thread, but what day are we doing it again?
> 
> But yes, 1.30 is when I normally walk them anyway so works for me


YOU FORGOT????!!!! This is the dog social event of the year.....no the decade and you have fogotten!!!!!!!

Its Saturday 1st October.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

just seen this and im deffo up for it im from mirfield so not far, been quite a few times but buddy has never been so he will love it!!!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Who's bringing their camera?? We're gonna need some good quality pictures


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Who's bringing their camera?? We're gonna need some good quality pictures


Camera? I'm bringing a proffesional photographer :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Camera? I'm bringing a proffesional photographer :lol:


Interesting! Guessing that is your OH, not Florence? .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll bring my camera if I can find the charger for the battery


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Interesting! Guessing that is your OH, not Florence? .


Haha no I was only joking... I do have a professional photographer in my family but he hates dogs  which makes family gatherings very difficult :lol:

I will be bringing my camera along unless it's raining - can't risk anything happening to my new camera after what happened to the old one 

Not sure about bringing the OH along... are other people bringing theirs?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Haha no I was only joking... I do have a professional photographer in my family but he hates dogs  which makes family gatherings very difficult :lol:
> 
> I will be bringing my camera along unless it's raining - can't risk anything happening to my new camera after what happened to the old one
> 
> Not sure about bringing the OH along... are other people bringing theirs?


Nope...mine is in NI; he tends to meet up with biker friends at greasy caffs anyway when I am doing 'geeky dog stuff' as it's called in this house .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Might bring Oh AND the kids. Lol. But I don't know if they'd want to. Or if people would want them to come along


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Nope...mine is in NI; he tends to meet up with biker friends at greasy caffs anyway when I am doing 'geeky dog stuff' as it's called in this house .


Oh another biker dude eh? My OH has been considering a bike for around a year now, so much cheaper than getting another car. He used to ride when he lived in SA but I think insurance etc is just a few pennies over there. If he's not working may bring him along... I love seeing him make polite 'man' conversation with friend's OHs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> Oh another biker dude eh? My OH has been considering a bike for around a year now, so much cheaper than getting another car. He used to ride when he lived in SA but I think insurance etc is just a few pennies over there. If he's not working may bring him along... I love seeing him make polite 'man' conversation with friend's OHs


I love seeing that too .


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Well if we come I'll be bringing my OH, but then again my OH is a girl so there will at least be one male there!  even if I'm the only guy there it's fine by me; at family gatherings I now get left to look after all the dogs anyway so I'll be in my element if all you ladies wanted to have a natter amongst yourselves! 

If there are kids too, Izzy might get a bit vocal as she still doesn't quite understand what a child is  she wont be aggressive, and if they are calm children (i.e. not bouncing around everywhere) then if they feed her a few treats she'll quickly change her tune :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

I forgot about this thread. Time and place? Hopefully not too far as im dying to actually meet people.. but Jessie's repeatidly car sick.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

victoriaaa said:


> I forgot about this thread. Time and place? Hopefully not too far as im dying to actually meet people.. but Jessie's repeatidly car sick.


Oakwell Hall Country Park, which is near Batley. Hope not to far from you?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Well if we come I'll be bringing my OH, but then again my OH is a girl so there will at least be one male there!  even if I'm the only guy there it's fine by me; at family gatherings I now get left to look after all the dogs anyway so I'll be in my element if all you ladies wanted to have a natter amongst yourselves!
> 
> If there are kids too, Izzy might get a bit vocal as she still doesn't quite understand what a child is  she wont be aggressive, and if they are calm children (i.e. not bouncing around everywhere) then if they feed her a few treats she'll quickly change her tune :smilewinkgrin:


Would you be interested in having a polite 'man' chat with my OH then? :lol:


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

* Googles place, finds postcode, google maps it*

50 minutes.

Clumber parks 43 mins from me and ive took her there before... eek!!

E.T.A this is motorway though.. that was road. Sick at 60mph?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

victoriaaa said:


> * Googles place, finds postcode, google maps it*
> 
> 50 minutes.
> 
> ...


There's lots of back roads that you could use to get to it if motorway isn't a good idea. I take it you're in South Yorkshire if close to Clumber Park?


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

bearcub said:


> There's lots of back roads that you could use to get to it if motorway isn't a good idea. I take it you're in South Yorkshire if close to Clumber Park?


We use the A ones to get to clumber i think? Yep south yorkshire. I dont drive so i'll get the OH to do all the road working stuff...Jessie may bark though, she's abit shy, but like ive said before on this thread.. at clumber she settled right down  be a good experience for her.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My OH will be there for definate as he will be in charge of the socially incapable Bosley so I can chat to the lovely ladies so could do with a couple of blokes been there to make 'polite man chat' with him.....


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think mine will be coming. He normally works Saturday's. Were going to the PF camp thats been arranged this weekend so hopefully lulu will have some positive meets theres and won't be such a wimp when we come along to this. Will be good to pick your brains on raw feeding lexilou2.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Shall we say 2pm then for everyone that has to travel, means you can have some lunch before you set off...assuming everyone eats lunch.

Niki you are more than welcome to pick my brains on raw feeding, between me and dogless and a couple of others coming that I think raw feed we should be able to get you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

2pm sounds good. Where would be a good spot to meet? I don't know the park at all so someone else will need to decide this, and let us all know!

Looking at google maps there are two different places marked down as "Oakwell Hall"  one south of Nutter Lane and another just off Warrens Lane! ?The only spot that looks like a car park is below the Warrens Lane one, so someone might need to clarify for me exactly where we're meeting!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> 2pm sounds good. Where would be a good spot to meet? I don't know the park at all so someone else will need to decide this, and let us all know!
> 
> Looking at google maps there are two different places marked down as "Oakwell Hall"  one south of Nutter Lane and another just off Warrens Lane! ?The only spot that looks like a car park is below the Warrens Lane one, so someone might need to clarify for me exactly where we're meeting!


And for me, otherwise I'll think everyone saw me and buggered off .


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Me and kiva are still hoping to make this  is there a thread with the 'confirmed' time, postcode etc? i usually look at this site on my phone so can sometimes miss pages if there are lots of them  just thought it might be a bit easier to find if there was one now that its been established people are interested, if there is already one, sorry i missed it


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Nope...mine is in NI; he tends to meet up with biker friends at greasy caffs anyway when I am doing 'geeky dog stuff' as it's called in this house .


funnily enough my oh says the same thing. i'll fetch my camera if i remember but p[hotography skills are terrible for every shot i take that isn't blurry there is atleast 10 that are.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Right ladies and gents

This is a week on saturday

Place to meet is Oakwell Hall in Birstall (will confirm which car park etc shortly)
Date Saturday 1st October
Time 2pm

Whose in? I'll be there obviously with Lexi and the socially incompetent Bosley.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Right ladies and gents
> 
> This is a week on saturday
> 
> ...


I'm in  and would suggest the bottom car park off Dewsbury Rd as the one up the road gets busy at weekends with people going to the house and cafe


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I'm in  and would suggest the bottom car park off Dewsbury Rd as the one up the road gets busy at weekends with people going to the house and cafe


This may make no sense but I know what I am talking about....is that the car park where you walk down a path with a kids play area on your left walk through a gate and you are on a big field?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We're in, though I have no idea where we are meeting.  (the car park, I mean.)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We are still in - got to keep Kilo's social life up to the standard to which he's become accustomed  .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Way too far for us, but really looking forward to the pics  so make sure you remember your cameras :scared:


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'll be there with thena-puppy.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Aww so wish i could come but my pup won't be quite old enough by then, hope you guys have another so me and my Nancy can tag along!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> Aww so wish i could come but my pup won't be quite old enough by then, hope you guys have another so me and my Nancy can tag along!


If it's not too far you could bring Nancy in your arms for socialisation maybe?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hope you don't mind if Kilo has a stalker (me). I love big doggies


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

We should be there with Izzy, so hope your doggies are prepared for her. She'll probably be nervous at first but as soon as someone decides to play with her she'll be unstoppable :thumbup:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> We should be there with Izzy, so hope your doggies are prepared for her. She'll probably be nervous at first but as soon as someone decides to play with her she'll be unstoppable :thumbup:


Terence will love to play with another puppy. Older dogs tend to get a bit fed up with him. He is quite boisterous


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Hope you don't mind if Kilo has a stalker (me). I love big doggies


Just wear shin pads if you're going to stand in the way of an enthusiastic recall...he has faulty brakes .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Just wear shin pads if you're going to stand in the way of an enthusiastic recall...he has faulty brakes .


Lol. At least, he comes back. Still working on Terence's recall. He comes back really enthusiastically in the house, but gets a bit distracted when we're out and about.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Lol. At least, he comes back. Still working on Terence's recall. He comes back really enthusiastically in the house, but gets a bit distracted when we're out and about.


I am working on a recall with a sit at the end so that he has to stop in order to get his toy / treat / praise / whatever!! Wish I'd done it from the start although he cottons on fast when there is something in it for him .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I am working on a recall with a sit at the end so that he has to stop in order to get his toy / treat / praise / whatever!! Wish I'd done it from the start although he cottons on fast when there is something in it for him .


We are just working on recall full stop.  He is great in the house. Storms over as fast as he can. But as soon as we're out, he forgets all about it. He isn't even bothered about the treats we bring which makes it rather tricky to get him to come back :confused1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> We are just working on recall full stop.  He is great in the house. Storms over as fast as he can. But as soon as we're out, he forgets all about it. He isn't even bothered about the treats we bring which makes it rather tricky to get him to come back :confused1:


I have a great book 'Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts' by Clarissa Von Reinhardt which I bought to manage Kilo's prey drive. It has loads of games and techniques to keep your dog interested in you on your walk - the author calls them 'communicative walks' and they are fun to do. I have seen a difference since trying some of them. Having said that Kilo's recall is not perfect by a long stretch....as he'll probably demonstrate for me at the meet, knowing my luck  .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I have a great book 'Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts' by Clarissa Von Reinhardt which I bought to manage Kilo's prey drive. It has loads of games and techniques to keep your dog interested in you on your walk - the author calls them 'communicative walks' and they are fun to do. I have seen a difference since trying some of them. Having said that Kilo's recall is not perfect by a long stretch....as he'll probably demonstrate for me at the meet, knowing my luck  .


i am ordering lots of training books on Amazon as we speak :thumbup: Surely, one of them will have an idea that works for little Mr T


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I might bring my two along for a bit of "faces to names" etc if I can.

No doubt Kes will do his thing and keep a bit of a distance but Dillon will get stuck in like a good un.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> This may make no sense but I know what I am talking about....is that the car park where you walk down a path with a kids play area on your left walk through a gate and you are on a big field?


Yes that's the one


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Really thinking of making an appearance, but my wife works Saturdays so I would have to bring my lad with me, as most of you know he is 4 and has ASD. He thinks all dogs are as friendly as our Storm, so if anyone has a pooch that doesn't like kids, please let me know, and I'll steer well clear.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Really thinking of making an appearance, but my wife works Saturdays so I would have to bring my lad with me, as most of you know he is 4 and has ASD. He thinks all dogs are as friendly as our Storm, so if anyone has a pooch that doesn't like kids, please let me know, and I'll steer well clear.


I might be bringing my 3-year old along. Might take the attention away from the dogs


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Really thinking of making an appearance, but my wife works Saturdays so I would have to bring my lad with me, as most of you know he is 4 and has ASD. He thinks all dogs are as friendly as our Storm, so if anyone has a pooch that doesn't like kids, please let me know, and I'll steer well clear.


If your boy doesn't mind his face being licked, then Florence won't be a problem, she loves kids


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Really thinking of making an appearance, but my wife works Saturdays so I would have to bring my lad with me, as most of you know he is 4 and has ASD. He thinks all dogs are as friendly as our Storm, so if anyone has a pooch that doesn't like kids, please let me know, and I'll steer well clear.


You don't need to steer clear, but Kilo hasn't been brought up with kids so I keep him on a lead with any under 7 or so. He has always been fine and lets all kids stroke him without showing any discomfort, I just prefer not to take chances. He also gets very interested in the high pitched noises and movements of toddlers and is a bit too excitable with the neighbours' lad with ASD as he can be (the little boy) a bit unpredictable.

Please don't steer clear though, I'll just keep Kilo on his lead anywhere near your lad....it's not a problem. Failing that, I've met folk on here before and you haven't so if you're not comfortable we can give it a miss and give you your 'turn' :thumbup:.


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You don't need to steer clear, but Kilo hasn't been brought up with kids so I keep him on a lead with any under 7 or so. He has always been fine and lets all kids stroke him without showing any discomfort, I just prefer not to take chances. He also gets very interested in the high pitched noises and movements of toddlers and is a bit too excitable with the neighbours' lad with ASD as he can be (the little boy) a bit unpredictable.
> 
> Please don't steer clear though, I'll just keep Kilo on his lead anywhere near your lad....it's not a problem. Failing that, I've met folk on here before and you haven't so if you're not comfortable we can give it a miss and give you your 'turn' :thumbup:.


No need to do that !!! I was more bothered about dogs that generally don't like children. My lad will lose interest in the dogs very fast indeed and go off in search of sticks and other bits and pieces to play with.

Is there any water at this venue, if so I'll bring the little mans wellies and a change of clothes, both dog and child are attracted to water like it takes over their minds and controls their bodies !


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> No need to do that !!! I was more bothered about dogs that generally don't like children. My lad will lose interest in the dogs very fast indeed and go off in search of sticks and other bits and pieces to play with.
> 
> Is there any water at this venue, if so I'll bring the little mans wellies and a change of clothes, both dog and child are attracted to water like it takes over their minds and controls their bodies !


If your lad ignores Kilo, Kilo will ignore him - he isn't very interested in people!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> No need to do that !!! I was more bothered about dogs that generally don't like children. My lad will lose interest in the dogs very fast indeed and go off in search of sticks and other bits and pieces to play with.
> 
> *Is there any water at this venue, if so I'll bring the little mans wellies and a change of clothes,* both dog and child are attracted to water like it takes over their minds and controls their bodies !


There are a couple of streams in the woodland walks which kids (& dogs) like to paddle in, so wellies would be a good idea if he is drawn to water.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> If it's not too far you could bring Nancy in your arms for socialisation maybe?


Think i'll do that as i really want to come. I will more than likely have my OH with me too  I may bring the other 2 dogs too.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Really thinking of making an appearance, but my wife works Saturdays so I would have to bring my lad with me, as most of you know he is 4 and has ASD. He thinks all dogs are as friendly as our Storm, so if anyone has a pooch that doesn't like kids, please let me know, and I'll steer well clear.


As he's only a little un, Izzy will probably bark at him if he goes up to her as she does it to all kids. She isn't vicious in any way, she just doesn't understand what they are, silly pup.

If she gets off-lead with some of the other dogs she wont pay a blind bit of notice to us people anyway, she'll be wrestling the dogs to death all day long. Hope Kilo is ready to be beaten into submission by our mini-lab!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> If your lad ignores Kilo, Kilo will ignore him - he isn't very interested in people!


 But I want to give him cuddles.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> But I want to give him cuddles.


So do me and the OH! Basically all the dogs will go off and play except Kilo who will have to stay with us and be on some sort of cuddle-schedule all day


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> But I want to give him cuddles.


If you leave him be initially he'll approach you for a fuss...he likes to approach on his own terms (very RR trait). He is a big softie once he decides that you're OK but is aloof with strangers in that he will ignore you until he's ready!

That ^^^ makes it sound as if he's unfriendly; he isn't .


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> So do me and the OH! Basically all the dogs will go off and play except Kilo who will have to stay with us and be on some sort of cuddle-schedule all day


That would be cruel; he'll take dogs over people any day...unless you offer him food then he'll stick like glue . And woe betide anyone who makes the mistake of letting Kilo see where they got their treats out from....he is a pocket - checker extraordinaire .


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> So do me and the OH! Basically all the dogs will go off and play except Kilo who will have to stay with us and be on some sort of cuddle-schedule all day


You can cuddle Florence instead, she is more than happy to leave the dogs and stay with the people. I could even brush her fur into a pretend ridge if you want


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

It sounds like there will be a few of us ohh goody looking forward to it.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

* Bump *

Less than a week to go! 

I could do with knowing how many people will be bringing kids though as Izzy seems to be getting worse around them and if there are going to be quite a few we'll probably not come as I don't want her to be barking at kids all day as neither of us will have a nice day! If there's only going to be 1 or 2 who are good/not nervous with dogs, we'll probably be ok and might even borrow the kid to give her a few treats to teach her kids = good things!


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

its unlikely i'll be fetching mine. both teenagers, one barely gets out of bed on a weekend the other can't stand been seen in public with me. but if by some miracle i do end up with one or both the are both very dog savy.


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Less than a week to go!
> 
> I could do with knowing how many people will be bringing kids though as Izzy seems to be getting worse around them and if there are going to be quite a few we'll probably not come as I don't want her to be barking at kids all day as neither of us will have a nice day! If there's only going to be 1 or 2 who are good/not nervous with dogs, we'll probably be ok and might even borrow the kid to give her a few treats to teach her kids = good things!


I was planning to bring my little one, as mums at work on Saturdays, but we can sit this one out. He can be a little over friendly with other dogs, and I'm a bit worried about keeping him, and the pup under control.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

everyone still on for this?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> everyone still on for this?


No we're not coming anymore  ...

Only joking! I'm getting excited already  

But I may meet you, LexiLou, on thursday as I'm hopefully starting training classes with Florence


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I so wish we could make it but my son plays football on a Saturday afternoon and it's an away match so no chance of getting down to meet you all  If for any reason it's cancelled (which I doubt) I will bring my 2 down but very unlikely.

Hope it all goes well and look forward to pics & hopefully another meet will be arranged in the future. Have a great time


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> No we're not coming anymore  ...
> 
> Only joking! I'm getting excited already
> 
> But I may meet you, LexiLou, on thursday as I'm hopefully starting training classes with Florence


Oooh Yeah I'll be there with both my terrors, Lexi goes to school all day Thursday so she will a grumpy little madam, because she will be tired.
I really enjoy the training classes I like the variety.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am coming and probably bringing my 2 along. Max can't walk yet, so he'll be in a carrier and Anna isn't too faced, so you can borrow her, if you like


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> * Bump *
> 
> Less than a week to go!
> 
> I could do with knowing how many people will be bringing kids though as Izzy seems to be getting worse around them and if there are going to be quite a few we'll probably not come as I don't want her to be barking at kids all day as neither of us will have a nice day! If there's only going to be 1 or 2 who are good/not nervous with dogs, we'll probably be ok and might even borrow the kid to give her a few treats to teach her kids = good things!


Still in two minds what to do 

I would really like to come along and meet you all, but worried how the pup and the boy will be. It would be great for Thomas to meet other people and dogs, and great for Storm to socialise, but really don't want to spoil it for everyone else. I suppose I could come over, and if its not looking too good, go off on our own little walk I suppose.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Still in two minds what to do
> 
> I would really like to come along and meet you all, but worried how the pup and the boy will be. It would be great for Thomas to meet other people and dogs, and great for Storm to socialise, but really don't want to spoil it for everyone else. I suppose I could come over, and if its not looking too good, go off on our own little walk I suppose.


You won't spoil it for anyone  we all just need to accommodate each other.....hate to think you feel that you can't come!


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> You won't spoil it for anyone  we all just need to accommodate each other.....hate to think you feel that you can't come!


I don't want anyone else feeling like they should stay away as there are kids there either. This is a pet forum after all !!!

I will get a harness for the pup, as she should be a little easier to manage than on her lead. As for the boy, I think social services would be in touch if I put a harness on him.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> I don't want anyone else feeling like they should stay away as there are kids there either. This is a pet forum after all !!!
> 
> I will get a harness for the pup, as she should be a little easier to manage than on her lead. As for the boy, I think social services would be in touch if I put a harness on him.


Kilo's harness might fit your boy .


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> I don't want anyone else feeling like they should stay away as there are kids there either. This is a pet forum after all !!!
> 
> I will get a harness for the pup, as she should be a little easier to manage than on her lead. As for the boy, I think social services would be in touch if I put a harness on him.


Oh god the last thing I wanted is for anyone to feel like they should stay away on our behalf! I didn't mean for my post to come across as "don't bring your kids or we're not coming"!  If people want or need to bring their kids that's fine with us, I just wanted to know how many to expect so we could plan accordingly. As I said, if there are only a few then we can probably manage it with a gentle hello + treats for Izzy and then just keeping her out of the way of the kids, but if there's quite a few it might be a bit overwhelming for her :scared: and she might be better off staying at home.


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Oh god the last thing I wanted is for anyone to feel like they should stay away on our behalf! I didn't mean for my post to come across as "don't bring your kids or we're not coming"!  If people want or need to bring their kids that's fine with us, I just wanted to know how many to expect so we could plan accordingly. As I said, if there are only a few then we can probably manage it with a gentle hello + treats for Izzy and then just keeping her out of the way of the kids, but if there's quite a few it might be a bit overwhelming for her :scared: and she might be better off staying at home.


Its okay, I have a plan involving an old sock, some gaffer tape and a sack cart lol ! Hopefully that will take care of my boy !


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok boys and girls lets have a show of hands whose coming??

I am

So to recap the meet is at 2pm on Saturday 1st October 2011 at Oakwell Hall is Birstall.

Linky: Friends of Oakwell Hall - Home Page thats the website

The postcode is WF17 9LG

The car park we are meeting in is just off Bradford road, you turn onto Nutter Lane and the car park is there, it is the opposite side of the park to the house near all the fields etc.

Hopefully this should be a link to google maps showing you where it is:

www.google.com - Google Maps

All the cars at the top (ish) of the picture are the car park we are meeting at.

That link doesn't work hmmm, I will print the google map thing off tomorrow and circle the car park.

If anyone thats coming wants my mobile number pm me.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok boys and girls lets have a show of hands whose coming??
> 
> I am
> 
> ...


When I just clicked on the link, it showed me a map of Beijing..


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Its okay, I have a plan involving an old sock, some gaffer tape and a sack cart lol ! Hopefully that will take care of my boy !


If you want, and it gets a bit much for the kids or other dogs, we could take our kids and pups off by themselves.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> When I just clicked on the link, it showed me a map of Beijing..


And??? Is Beijing to far for a meet??

(The link didn't work as I expected it to......so you can all have a pretty picture of Bejing and tomorrow at work when I have a printer I am going to print the google map off that I want and highlight it....can you tell I am really IT literate??)


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Right hopefully these maps shoudl help, printed them off google maps.

The car park we are meeting in is just off Bradford road.

See if the computer doesn't work the way you want it to, just resort to a good old pen and paper!!


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

We are hopefully going to be able to make it. Depending on the weather we are going to bring the 2 boys but will probably stay on their leads as they can be quite excitable, We will def be bring Nancy but i will have to carry her


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'm still coming along with athena. just hope she behaves her self.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo and I are still coming :thumbup:.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gutted, I'm not going to be able to make it. Tia is still frightened of the car and can't go more than 30mins without throwing up..we are going for a ride everyday but over an hour I think will be to much at the min. 

For those local to the area I've just seen in the show section there is a fun dog show at oakwell hall in aid of a local rescue on the sunday to...I'm gonna miss that to :-(


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

mimi g said:


> I'm gutted, I'm not going to be able to make it. Tia is still frightened of the car and can't go more than 30mins without throwing up..we are going for a ride everyday but over an hour I think will be to much at the min.
> 
> For those local to the area I've just seen in the show section there is a fun dog show at oakwell hall in aid of a local rescue on the sunday to...I'm gonna miss that to :-(


Whereabouts in leeds are you? We're only 25 minutes away? Shame, you can't make it. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Whereabouts in leeds are you? We're only 25 minutes away? Shame, you can't make it. Hope she gets better soon.


Not in leeds anymore, moved to Bolton afew months ago but haven't changed my profile. My parents live in Birkenshaw which is just around the corner from the park and went there many times growing up so would have loved to go back with the pooches. She has got better than she was but still can't make that 30min barrier, I hope we crack it sooner rather than later...I want to go home to see family and friends but won't leave the dogs alone for all them hours x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any more takers? C'mon peeps I did a map and everything!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Me, me, me 

The map did it for me, you know :thumbup:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I met Bearcub tonight (she came to the training I go to, Lexi embarrassed me doing her zebedee impression!!) and she mentioned my lovely Bejing map....


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sadly, may have to sit this one out, Storm had to go to the vets yesterday, she either has a blockage from some foreign body she has eaten, or some kind of gastro-infection. Vet has given us some Royal Canin chicken and rice food, and some medicine to add to it, and shes back in this afternoon maybe to have an x-ray if things haven't settled down.

She hasn't been herself the last few days, and doesn't seem to have the energy she would normally. She was sick twice yesterday, and any time she gets excite, she starts to cough, as if trying to clear her throat.

Plus it looks like she is coming into season for the first time !

We'll see what the vet says later today, we have an appointment for 2.00pm.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Sadly, may have to sit this one out, Storm had to go to the vets yesterday, she either has a blockage from some foreign body she has eaten, or some kind of gastro-infection. Vet has given us some Royal Canin chicken and rice food, and some medicine to add to it, and shes back in this afternoon maybe to have an x-ray if things haven't settled down.
> 
> She hasn't been herself the last few days, and doesn't seem to have the energy she would normally. She was sick twice yesterday, and any time she gets excite, she starts to cough, as if trying to clear her throat.
> 
> ...


Oh no, hope she feels better soon! I have a feeling Izzy is due into her first season any day now. She's getting a lot more attention from some of the intact boys at training and has started baring her teeth at some dogs when they pay her a little bit too much attention, the grumpy little madam!

Anyways, I think we will still be coming unless she does come into season between now and tomorrow!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

TheWalrus1975 said:


> Sadly, may have to sit this one out, Storm had to go to the vets yesterday, she either has a blockage from some foreign body she has eaten, or some kind of gastro-infection. Vet has given us some Royal Canin chicken and rice food, and some medicine to add to it, and shes back in this afternoon maybe to have an x-ray if things haven't settled down.
> 
> She hasn't been herself the last few days, and doesn't seem to have the energy she would normally. She was sick twice yesterday, and any time she gets excite, she starts to cough, as if trying to clear her throat.
> 
> ...


Oh no, really hope Storm is OK!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

We'll sit out the meet tomorrow with Izzy coming into season as Kilo's entire. Someone brought their bitch to work who was just about to come in and he was really stressed out and unsettled for the whole day, so it would be unfair of me to bring him. Hope you all have a fantastic meet though and thank you LexiLou for your work :thumbup:.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> We'll sit out the meet tomorrow with Izzy coming into season as Kilo's entire. Someone brought their bitch to work who was just about to come in and he was really stressed out and unsettled for the whole day, so it would be unfair of me to bring him. Hope you all have a fantastic meet though and thank you LexiLou for your work :thumbup:.


:scared::scared:
What a shame. Was looking forward to admiring your doglet in person.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> :scared::scared:
> What a shame. Was looking forward to admiring your doglet in person.


It would have been great to meet you too, hopefully in the future  I just can't put Kilo through the pacing, whining and stress (not to mention me trying to control him!!!).


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awww Dogless thats a shame.

Just to pre-warn everyone I may have to throw a bowl of water over Lexi before she plays, keep her cool as she struggles in the heat alot and its supposed to be 27 tomorrow!!!! So if she looks like a drowned rat thats why.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Been speaking with the OH and think we might actually give this one a miss now. I'm pretty sure Kilo wouldn't be the only entire male there and if she really is coming into season (we're not entirely sure yet) then it wouldn't be fair to have her parading around, winding up the dogs, especially when it's likely to be such a hot day!

We'll definitely be there for the next one though!

Dogless - you and Kilo can go again. We'll just have to come say hello when we're in Alnwick in 3 weeks time, although she probably will come into season in that week


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Been speaking with the OH and think we might actually give this one a miss now. I'm pretty sure Kilo wouldn't be the only entire male there and if she really is coming into season (we're not entirely sure yet) then it wouldn't be fair to have her parading around, winding up the dogs, especially when it's likely to be such a hot day!
> 
> We'll definitely be there for the next one though!
> 
> Dogless - you and Kilo can go again. We'll just have to come say hello when we're in Alnwick in 3 weeks time, although she probably will come into season in that week


We will go if you're sure...hate all this wrangling but Kilo is a real handful when the ladies are hormonal :scared:.

We would love to meet you though - move at the end of October, so if you're around here before then we can arrange a walk at some point!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Right....Kilo and I are coming again, nothing like being flakey  .


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Awww Dogless thats a shame.
> 
> Just to pre-warn everyone I may have to throw a bowl of water over Lexi before she plays, keep her cool as she struggles in the heat alot and its supposed to be 27 tomorrow!!!! So if she looks like a drowned rat thats why.


If she has a neck scarf soak it in water before putting it on her, that's how we keep Bailey cool 

Hope everyone has an amazing day 2mo...looking foward to pics. Really hope me, Bailey and Tia can make the next one xx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

mimi g said:


> If she has a neck scarf soak it in water before putting it on her, that's how we keep Bailey cool
> 
> Hope everyone has an amazing day 2mo...looking foward to pics. Really hope me, Bailey and Tia can make the next one xx


She has a chest plate type thing on her harness might soak that in really cold water keep her cool.

I'm looking forward to this now topped by the fact we ahve arranged to meet some friends in a beer garden on the way back (dog friendly pub) so hopefully they can snooze in the shade while me and OH enjoy a nice cool cider or 5!!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

we will be there


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi guys, just to confirm we won't be attending !

Been back to the vets, and we're still not entirely sure whats up, but at the moment she is being treated for kennel cough !!! Possibly picked up off another dog at our local park !

Now you won't want that around your little babies will you ?

Hope you have fun, and hopefully we will get to meet in the future.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm going to keep bumping this incase anyone hasn't seen it yet....so tomorrow 2pm

going so far i think is:

me (staffie and patterdale)
dogless (RR)
terencesmum (Staffie pup)
venus (akita I think??!!) 
bearcub (Lab)
Lisaloo 1 (rottie pup??!!)
moomoo (probably 2 bulldogs and a pup in arms)


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Just to warn everyone, Florence will try and jump at you all to kiss your face  so please tell her to get down if she does... and sorry in advance


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Just to warn everyone, Florence will try and jump at you all to kiss your face  so please tell her to get down if she does... and sorry in advance


You have witnessed Lexi's zebedee impression....Florence is a complete angel in comparison to my little monster!!!
Although she will be too busy deciding if she should hide from Kilo or bully poor little Terence (who I will be having a cuddle with tomorrow, last time I saw him it was throwing it down and was not puppy cuddling weather).

I may have to sneak a fondle of Florences ears again.....they remind me of galaxy chocolate....like silk!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> You have witnessed Lexi's zebedee impression....Florence is a complete angel in comparison to my little monster!!!
> Although she will be too busy deciding if she should hide from Kilo or bully poor little Terence (who I will be having a cuddle with tomorrow, last time I saw him it was throwing it down and was not puppy cuddling weather).
> 
> I may have to sneak a fondle of Florences ears again.....they remind me of galaxy chocolate....like silk!!


She does have very silky ears and you are more than welcome to fondle them 

Don't know about her being an angel, although she is passed out on the sofa after her day at the beach so she looks pretty angelic right now


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have never heard of this place and it's 15 miles from my house. Might have to pay it a visit one day


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

_Sara_ said:


> I have never heard of this place and it's 15 miles from my house. Might have to pay it a visit one day


Can you come tomorrow?


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I already have plans I am afraid, baking in the riding arena! I don't think my 2 would cope with so many dog's tho. They are alright with one or two once they are use to them but that's it


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

_Sara_ said:


> I already have plans I am afraid, baking in the riding arena! I don't think my 2 would cope with so many dog's tho. They are alright with one or two once they are use to them but that's it


Well I would definately recommend a visit in your own time  It's a lovely place to walk plus when the weather's not good there's hardly ever anyone there


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Your horse is absolutely stunning btw - at the risk of being wrong, is he/she a friesian?


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

No, just a cob x either fell or dales. He's not mine tho, he's more of an adopted pony. Would have him in a heartbeat if I could afford him! 

You could always try the next Yorkshire meet at Bretton country park, it's stunning there!  I would always come if it was a small meet.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

_Sara_ said:


> No, just a cob x either fell or dales. He's not mine tho, he's more of an adopted pony. Would have him in a heartbeat if I could afford him!
> 
> You could always try the next Yorkshire meet at Breton country park, it's stunning there!  I would always come if it was a small meet.


That's a great idea, and we could definately arrange a mini meet. It is so lovely there, I take my Labrador quite often, but we don't stay often around where the sculptures are, because of the sheep so we normally cross over the bridge and go up into the hills.

Well your adopted pony is a beautiful boy - I can't ride anymore but I am a teeny bit jealous now


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

He's an RDA pony and I am like his "proper" rider if that makes sense? We have stage one training tomorrow :scared:


It all sounds good to me  just let me know! I literally know nobody else with a dog around here! Could be why mine just don't seem to be getting much more socialized!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm looking forwards to my first ever dog meet, not sure what to expect lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

lisaloo1 said:


> I'm looking forwards to my first ever dog meet, not sure what to expect lol


Chaos :scared:.

Not really......Kilo will play bow at Lexi, Lexi will bark so Kilo will get scared and hide behind my legs and Lexi will hide from Kilo too...


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Have fun all of you & take some pics. Really sad can't come today but Saturday afternoons not good for me as I have to do 'mummy' duties & go watch my 20 year old son (Yes 20!!) play football or he never lets me forget the match I didn't go to!! 

Hopefully if another meet arranged will beable to join you with my 2 terrors


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Chaos :scared:.
> 
> Not really......Kilo will play bow at Lexi, Lexi will bark so Kilo will get scared and hide behind my legs and Lexi will hide from Kilo too...


and athena will just bounce on everyone and generally be a pain in the rear. 
and lexi you where almost right she is a japanese akita inu venus is the akita but she is staying at home she is to old for all these young pups and would just be miserable.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think its going to be too hot for my two to come unfortunately , Henrick has a really thick coat and doesnt deal with heat well, Ive left it till today to decide because I really wanted to come, I did a rain dance and everything but it didnt work . Have a wonderful time though everyone and give all those pooches a treat from me xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think its going to be too hot for my two to come unfortunately , Henrick has a really thick coat and doesnt deal with heat well, Ive left it till today to decide because I really wanted to come, I did a rain dance and everything but it didnt work . Have a wonderful time though everyone and give all those pooches a treat from me xx


Poor Henrick, he has mine & Willow's sympathies. Willow is suffering with the heat at the moment much more than she did thro summer! Her winter coat is starting to come in so she isn't coping very well. Hubby took them out really early this morning for a good walk & run before it started to get too warm.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

I cant make it now  the OH has put his back out and cant get out of bed so better not leave him. Hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pictures. 

And its just too hot for my 3 they cant cope with it 

Aw im gutted


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Me and kiva can't come to play  my car tax is due today (£120 for six months!) The back box on my car has collapsed, and I think it would be too hot for her in the car for an hour, she really is not liking the weather. I hope u have a fab time and take lots of piccies  and hopefully we will make the next one. Gutted


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

If the heat is going to be too much, how about we meet later?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> If the heat is going to be too much, how about we meet later?


I was thinking that... In this heat all Florence will want to do is lie down under a bush... Would people be up for meeting later?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I was thinking that... In this heat all Florence will want to do is lie down under a bush... Would people be up for meeting later?


I would as Kilo runs himself to exhaustion in the heat and will just lie down too.....I'll go with the general consensus of opinion. Who would have thought the heat would be a drama in October? :scared:.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

We would be up for meeting later, I have to drop my daughtr off at a sleepover later so Id have to try to sort something out for that though.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I would as Kilo runs himself to exhaustion in the heat and will just lie down too.....I'll go with the general consensus of opinion. Who would have thought the heat would be a drama in October? :scared:.


I know! I was expecting it to be raining! It will have cooled down nicely be 6ish but is that too late for people?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Any time is fine for me (within reason!!) - LexiLou what are your thoughts, seeing as you have been kind enough to sort this out for us all? I don't want to ruin all your effort .


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

6ish is way to late for me, we have an evening out planned tonight


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm up for it anytime today later might be better as I was worried how buddy would cope with the heat cause he's black too


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe this weather!!! How daft we are having to worry about the heat in October!!! I could meet a little later but have to drop OH off somewhere at 7 so 5 ish would probably the very latest I could make it, for an hour or so. Lexi is struggling with the heat anyway and I know yesterday it didn't really cool down until gone 7.

Either that or we could push it back to next Saturday if people prefer? The weather is supposed to turn again mid-week (been told light snow forcast for thursday!!!)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> I can't believe this weather!!! How daft we are having to worry about the heat in October!!! I could meet a little later but have to drop OH off somewhere at 7 so 5 ish would probably the very latest I could make it, for an hour or so. Lexi is struggling with the heat anyway and I know yesterday it didn't really cool down until gone 7.
> 
> Either that or we could push it back to next Saturday if people prefer? The weather is supposed to turn again mid-week (been told light snow forcast for thursday!!!)


I could do either, but next Saturday sounds like a plan.....never thought good weather would scupper our plans!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Well we are most likely going up there this evening for a walk so will be there anyway, but would be happy to do the meet next weekend instead


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Unbelievable. Can't believe the weather might be causing issues in October! We're gonna head to Formby beach instead for Izzys first day at the beach, so there will probably be plenty of pictures of that later


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

next week works for me, the latest i could make today really is 3.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok ladies and gents shall we try again for next saturday, same time same place, so 2 pm next Saturday at Oakwell hall, and all pray for rain, snow cold etc.

Bearcub might still see you tomorrow if you come to the clever dogs meet, starts at 10.30 so hopefully won't be too warm at that time.

To be honest Lexi is beside herself today anyway its hot in the house but the gardens in the sun so she can't escape it.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Unbelievable. Can't believe the weather might be causing issues in October! We're gonna head to Formby beach instead for Izzys first day at the beach, so there will probably be plenty of pictures of that later


We were there yesterday  was a lovely day out just remember to watch out for those red squirrels with the dog! :scared:



venus said:


> next week works for me, the latest i could make today really is 3.


Great news you could make it next week instead. I think 3pm will still be hot tbh, but I'm sure by next week we'll be back to normal autumn weather


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Next week sound like a great plan, I feel horrible now for saying I couldnt come but my two just dont do well in the heat, theyre sat in front of a fan right now panting like mad so I couldnt imagine them coping out in the heat, especially since they have no sense and would still run round like loonies.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Next week sound like a great plan, I feel horrible now for saying I couldnt come but my two just dont do well in the heat, theyre sat in front of a fan right now panting like mad so I couldnt imagine them coping out in the heat, especially since they have no sense and would still run round like loonies.


To be honest you probably said what the rest of us were thinking....Lexi is socking in the heat and I have tubs of water in the fridge ready to take with us to try and keep her cool.....going to fill her paddling pool up for her now instead see if I can cool her down.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Soooo.....see you all next week at 2 :thumbup:.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Hope everyone gets to see this, and apologies to anyone who turns up today  

I've just been wiping Florence down with a wet sponge, she now has a very attractive slicked back hairstyle  

See you all next week instead


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

So glad we postponed this....took OH out at 7pm and car said it was still 25...Lexi has really struggled today and spent the day laid in her paddling pool.

Lets hope for snow, ice wind etc next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> So glad we postponed this....took OH out at 7pm and car said it was still 25...Lexi has really struggled today and spent the day laid in her paddling pool.
> 
> Lets hope for snow, ice wind etc next week. :thumbup:


Be careful what you wish for.....:scared:.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Be careful what you wish for.....:scared:.


Ok fair point.....maybe just a cooler more normal autumn weather?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Kivasmum said:


> I suppose 65 miles isn't that far if we have a leg stretching/coffee drinking/bladder emptying stop half way there
> 
> And it would be nice to meet lots of doggy friends


We're in the East Riding too...we could always have an extra meet and go somewhere like Fraisthorpe...

Naomi


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> So glad we postponed this....took OH out at 7pm and car said it was still 25...Lexi has really struggled today and spent the day laid in her paddling pool.
> 
> Lets hope for snow, ice wind etc next week. :thumbup:


You know, it'll be pissing it down. It always does when we meet :


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> We're in the East Riding too...we could always have an extra meet and go somewhere like Fraisthorpe...
> 
> Naomi


Hi Naomi, 
That sounds like a great idea  where abouts in East Riding are you?


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> Hi Naomi,
> That sounds like a great idea  where abouts in East Riding are you?


Oooh I'm East Riding too (between Beverley and Hull) - a little trip out with the monsters would be lovely 

Em


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in Hull, maybe Beverley westwood one day?


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

That would be good - we only ever went to the westwood once though - Dennis ate cow poop and was 'ill' all over the lounge carpet!
I'll make sure he's fed before we go this time


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ha ha kiva did the same thing! Well she ate it, but wasn't ill, guts of steel


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, Westwood would be great! We can always go inside the racecourse if it's not a race day which is enclosed and generally poo free!!
Naomi


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

That sounds even better  I have started a new thread here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...-east-yorkshire-mini-meet.html#post1061470135 so we don't hijack this one too much


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Just came on to see if you all had a good time! 

I couldn't make it as I was having car trouble and daren't risk driving that way... plus of course the heat. Quite happy to see its been postponed! 

My mot is due this weekend so fingers crossed the OH gets my car sorted and through its mot before sat then I will be coming... I cant make any promises at the moment as I don't know what it needs but I will definately try! 

x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well now the weather has cooled somewhat are we all still on for Saturday?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bumpy...anyone?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Depends how everyone elses feels about Izzy being there. I'm not sure if she really is coming into season yet as she hasn't got any attention from any more males recently and it was possibly just one really overexcited male that made us think she was.

If those with entire dogs don't mind us coming, we may well come along, and if she is causing a bit of a problem we'll just shoot off in a different direction to everyone else!

Having said that, it's supposed to be very wet on saturday!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We'll have to make a decision on Saturday morning, depending on what the vet says


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well me and Lexi and Bosley are still up fo rthis so I suppose we shall just see who turns up?!


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'll be there, probably sporting a major hangover as i've drank 2 beers already and feel alittle drunk. it was athenas 1st birthday today so i'm counting it as one of her late birthday treats.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I can unfortunately no longer make it; I am very, very sorry and would have loved to have come...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I can unfortunately no longer make it; I am very, very sorry and would have loved to have come...


Awww thats a shame hun never mind xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Awww thats a shame hun never mind xx


Hopefully another time; fate seems to be getting in the way of the Yorkshire meet for us :scared:.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I know well I saw bearcub on Thursday and her and florence are still coming and venus is still coming so that's three at least, and TDM said she was coming wither her two last week so we shall see....and Terence might make one in in his girly bandage if the vet says its ok but we'll see.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I cannae make it cos my pay hasn't come yet so cannae afford the train 

blummin cats just cost me an arm and a leg in flea and worm treatment plus the annual boosters!  good job I love them.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

We'll still be there  2pm right?

Can't do too much walking atm as I have a poorly foot  Florence hasn't been affected by this though, I've been walking the same distances, but just really really slowly :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hoping walking is kept to a minimum anyway and the dogs just run around like loons and tire themselves out. Lexi is like a coiled spring and needs a good old run around because shes been at home all week with been poorly on monday. I am also going to be brave and bring Bosleys longline and see how he goes, it may be short and sweet but hey we'll give it a go.
He isn't aggressive to anyone worried he is just very OTT and quite mouthy and quite a few dogs take exception to it, we are currently working with a trainer to teach him some manners.

But yes 2pm.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Must say I'm looking forward to seeing Bosley and Lexi off lead having a good old play... and Florence will accomodate them I'm sure  

Really looking forward to meeting Venus's doggies too, they are gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## venus (Feb 16, 2009)

i'm only fetching athena venus wouldn't cope with dogs off lead, i don't want to stress her. athena can be a bit full on lexi so i'm sure herr and bosley will get on like and house on fire.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I know its in this thread somewhere, but what's the place you are meeting called and whats the postcode? I'm not saying I'm def coming, totally skint this month  but......if I can, and I know there are a few of you going (not that I wouldn't want to just meet one of you) but it is over an hour drive for me but I would love to come, so if theres any possible way i can make it at least ill know where it is


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well we arent coming and its all Mr Henricks fault, the silly beggar jumped over a wall this morning, unfortunately he isnt the most agile canine and the wall wasnt the most sturdy structure so now hes hurt his leg and it also fell on me so Im going to have a hell of a pretty bruise when it comes out . Im gutted we cant come so will someone take loads of piccies for me please


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok boys and girls lets have a show of hands whose coming??
> 
> I am
> 
> ...


FAO Kiva - info for today


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Right hopefully these maps shoudl help, printed them off google maps.
> 
> The car park we are meeting in is just off Bradford road.
> 
> See if the computer doesn't work the way you want it to, just resort to a good old pen and paper!!


and another

ETA that didn't work Kivasmum on page 19 of the thread there is a post by me with two pdf maps on it as well.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you lexi  I had downloaded them, but I can't make it  going to sis in laws for tea as its my nieces 16th birthday, but she has just rang to ask if I can go at about 3.30 to 'decorate' the house with balloons and banners etc while she is out with my niece, and as it will take me an hour and half to get back from the meeting place I can't do it  hope you all have a fab time though, and hopefully get to meet some of you soon 
Off to take kiva to our local park now, the little madam has way too much mischievous energy this morning! ha ha


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahem, pictures anyone?? Can't seem to find any?? Hope you had a good time, even though we couldn't go


----------



## TheWalrus1975 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was sad to have missed yet another meet !!! But we were away this weekend, and it would have been irresponsible to mix Storm with other dogs so soon after having kennel cough, I would feel terrible if she passed it onto one of your doggies.


----------

